# usb based wifi AP



## bbzz (Oct 29, 2012)

I am looking for a usb based WiFi card with the great signal, that could work as AP as well. It has to be usb based.

I did look at supported hardware list, but I'd like to see what you recommend for 9-STABLE at the most.


----------

